# Tyrian Distortion "Crawfish Of Annihilation"



## danimanx (Jan 11, 2020)

This is my first pedal build, the gain it's very extreme, alot of distortion.


----------



## BurntFingers (Jan 11, 2020)

Congratulations man, that looks great. If only my first pedal was that clean.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jan 11, 2020)

Great name


----------



## Barry (Jan 11, 2020)

Excellent job for any build, let alone your first! You're down the rabbit hole now!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 12, 2020)

Pretty ambitious for a first build, but well executed!  Very cool graphics.  My only suggestion is use a little less solder next time.


----------

